# Rubbing a dogs nose in it



## lovescatsaus (Dec 27, 2010)

G'day!

My wife has bought a 9 month year old Beagle and she is gorgeous. The most suprising thing is that our existing dog actually took to the Beagle when she usually hates all other dogs. They egg each other on in the backyard all day and the Beagle leads our existing alpha dog around the yard when she catches a scent trail. Me and my wife don't care if the Beagle is untrained - all we want it to do is not go to the toilet inside and come when their name is called (is case they run away in the street). The Beagle comes inside at night with our other dog Kelly who is toilet trained SO WELL that once she was left inside (with food and water of course) for 24 hours and she did not even pee inside. She is so good at it, and aparently because her previous owner caught her doing a poo inside and rubbed her nose in it, once and that is all it took. 

So every night the new Beagle wees and poos inside. It is like she is saving it up throughout the day to do it inside. Every morning before I put them out for the day I have to get the mop and bucket and it gives me the poo's myself. 

See the thing is I have been told by a Beagle expert that rubbing their nose in it is the most effective way to toilet train them although unpleasant. Although you have to do it just as it is doing the deed or they won't understand. Problem is I just can't catch her doing it, and their is no point rubbing the nose or shouting later on so I just calmly put her outside. 

I just wanted to ask dog owners who have experience in doing this though - what is the best way to do it? Do you just quickly dip the dogs nose in it and put her out or aggressively push the dogs face in it and scream NO? Because I want to do the absolute minimum required to get the message across as I love this new dog and I have trouble disciplining it for anything it is gorgeous. Also after you have done it is it okay to clean it's nose and give it bath or is this being too soft? 

I know I am probably the biggest dog N00B on this forum so any help would be much appreciated. I get cats but just don't get dogs yet.

Oh yeah I have another question, I feel really bad about having the Beagle desexed. Does desexing a dog change their personality or make them hate you?


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

lovescatsaus said:


> G'day!
> 
> My wife has bought a 9 month year old Beagle and she is gorgeous. The most suprising thing is that our existing dog actually took to the Beagle when she usually hates all other dogs. They egg each other on in the backyard all day and the Beagle leads our existing alpha dog around the yard when she catches a scent trail. Me and my wife don't care if the Beagle is untrained - all we want it to do is not go to the toilet inside and come when their name is called (is case they run away in the street). The Beagle comes inside at night with our other dog Kelly who is toilet trained SO WELL that once she was left inside (with food and water of course) for 24 hours and she did not even pee inside. She is so good at it, and aparently because her previous owner caught her doing a poo inside and rubbed her nose in it, once and that is all it took.
> 
> ...


The Beagle expert is wrong. YOU have to train the dog to go to the toilet outside. You have to set up a routine and a command that the dog wil understand. There are enough stickies on here to help you overcome the problem.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Agree with Grandad, you need to put effort in to overcome this - rubbing her nose will not show her anything. You need to establish a routine of taking her out, not just putting her out. You need to be with her & reward her every time she goes to the toilet outside so she understands that this is the correct thing to do.

Sorry but ypou other dog who did not go to the toilet in 24hrs (why would you leave a dog in the house for this period anyway) must have been in pain not being able to relieve herself - I know I would be! It does not show that she is being 'good' it may indicate that she was too terrifed after previous experiences.

You also say you want to do the 'minimum required' - tbh you need to put ALOT of work in with pups to get a happy, confident dog. Training a dog does not involve shouting at him/her, using harsh discipline at all, I've found it really rewarding for me & my dogs. I'm not that most experienced dog owner but his has made me understand my dogs alot more, helped us bond & given me more insight of how I can best cater for their needs.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If the dog is outside all day you cant train it not to toilet inside


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Why not buy a couple of good Puppy books so you don`t have to rely on self-styled experts? :wink:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

im not an expert but i am the "companion" of a nearly 18mth old beagle bitch....... at 9 mths you HAVE to start training your dog (should have been started much younger but thats not your fault), you cant have an untrained dog or simply have a dog that is housetrained and comes back when called, you need to do a lot more than that and those 2 in particular will take a lot of time and patience, but be consistent and perservere.
toilet training can be a long and difficult process for some and can be fast and easy for others, we started from day one with no paper/puppy pads, just watching her like a hawk for the signs that she needed to go....restless, sniffing,etc and took her outside after meals, play, waking up, and every so often just in case. we trained Lexie as a young pup though so maybe look at the sticky thread on housetraining older pups and dogs. but no, rubbing a dogs nose is in it was how it was done years and years ago but not nowadays. if you have to you will need to set your alarm and get up during the night to take your dog out for a pee and poo to teach it that inside is not appropriate-all toileting is done outside. Lexie now sleeps in her kennel in a big run and doesnt even toilet in it! only on the lawn where she was trained.
generally a healthy and happy dog will poo according to the number of meals it has,an adult dog will poo once/twice possibly 3 times a day, not frequently like peeing.
"spaying" is the term you are looking for when "desexing" a female and it is the best solution for your beagle if you do not want to breed from her. Lexie was spayed 12mths ago and all our female dogs have always been spayed, it is perfectly fine for them and is the responsible thing to do. in terms of behaviour it will not alter a females behaviour much if at all for the majority of bitches.

i think you may need to do more reading and ask more advice....dogs are not the same as cats and as you have 2 dogs now you need to do more homework!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think years ago it was common practice to rub a dogs nose in its toilet.But when you think about it,it won't achieve anything.Your dog toilets during the night,you come down in the morning rub its nose in its toilet,and the dog won't have a clue as to what it has done wrong.( not saying you actualy do this)..
You need to catch your dog going to the toilet and deal with it there and then,not hours or mins. later.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what beagle expert you have spoken to 

I suggest you look here beaglewelfare.co.uk where a beagle expert has written and produced two booklets one of which - "beagles as pets" I hand out to all new beagle welfare owners. Many decent breeders have taken these books to hand out to new owners.

I can't ever recall seeing that as a way to train a beagle (or any dog for that matter) to not wee indoors.

We hated the toilet training stage with Buster we had a few accidents but after a few times with the clicker and positive reinforcement he learned where to wee and he's been 100% since.

If we had tried to rub his nose in it he would have licked it up and done it all the more  even rubbing their noses in it gives them attention and beagles thrive on positive or negative attention.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

lovescatsaus said:


> Me and my wife don't care if the Beagle is untrained


I would strongly recommend that your beagle is trained. When your puppy grows up, find it's feet a little I don't think you realise how hard it will be to manage. It's suprising how many beagles end up in rescue with us because the owners thought their cute puppy would never need training.

I am happy to advise on training... I have two of the little beasties myself but I strongly recommend that you try to get some training for your dog.

Both of mine are neutered and they are fine.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

The advice you were given was absolutely absurd. You have got another dog- you have to put the time and effort into training it as if you were putting a child through education. Saying you do not want to train your dog is ignorant, sorry- I suggest you really read up on what it takes to owning a dog.

Where did you get her from? If she is a rescue, then no doubt at that age she has missed some early socialisation and you need to help her through her adolescent stage so she doesn't develop any fears and more extreme issues. Dog training is not about punishing bad behaviour, but rewarding good behaviour, because at the end of the day, dogs do not understand right from wrong in our human world. Punishing a behaviour does not teach the dog what you want them to do. Rubbing a dog's nose in its faeces is making them scared of going to the toilet in front of you, NOT teaching the dog it is bad to go inside. They will most likely still go inside the house, just not when you are around, as the danger has gone. This is not the way to build a relationship.

Take a good, long read of this website Dog Star Daily


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

If you'll excuse the pun. Your Beagle expert is talking a load of crap. The way to housetrain any dog is by observation, keep your eye on the pup, you'll soon learn when he needs to go out.


----------



## Old.School Method (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok so the methods of training dogs for the last 10,000 years are all wrong and NOW we have a better method?
Yes, I totally agree that you have to catch a dog in the act to match the discpline. But if you catch the dog peeing and stick his nose in it and wack his bum, that is instant training. Now having raised dogs for 40 years, now my wife want to use the new method of praising him when he pees outside. So for MONTHS we are traking our dog outside to pee every 30 mins and often he comes in right after and pees right infront of us. Yes 100 accidents later we are wrecking our flooring!!! But Now I have have to live with Todays Method are Better!! .. Well we sure never had but a few accidents for my two generations of raising many dogs and two wacks in the butt to train a dog does NOT damage a dog for life.. My God people get serious!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SingingWhippet said:


>


Can I join you, this could be fun.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thiis thread is 5 years old ! The popcorn will be stale !


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

Zombie thread alert


----------

